# What is this white stuff



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

This Texas goat has no clue what this white stuff is!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

teeheehee!! is she picking up her feet to walk?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a pretty goat ...love the spots!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, too cute


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

She sure looks confused! :lol:


----------



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> teeheehee!! is she picking up her feet to walk?


Hahahah yup acting like oh no my poor feet are cold!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So cute , lol. Love her spots , what a pretty girl


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I took Peggy Sue to the mountains once to frolic in the snow...

She stood up on her hind legs and screamed until I picked her up and put her back in her baby backpack. :laugh:


----------



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> I took Peggy Sue to the mountains once to frolic in the snow...
> 
> She stood up on her hind legs and screamed until I picked her up and put her back in her baby backpack. :laugh:


Haha this made me giggle just thinking of a goat in a baby backpack ***why did I not think of that****


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They can sure be drama queens that is for sure. Daff is SO torqued at me right now. Like I can control the weather???!!!???


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

crazygoats said:


> Haha this made me giggle just thinking of a goat in a baby backpack ***why did I not think of that****


My avatar used to be a picture of PygPeg in her baby backpack! I had to change it when the family portraits came back and we got one of Peg kissing the baby. 

P.S. if you put a sweater and diaper on a goat then put it in a stroller or backpack you can take it ANYWHERE! I used to take her to a cafe every Sunday and they would bring me warm water for her bottle and dry toast when she got older. People started coming in to see her take her bottle or suck on my earlobe while I ate. I never stopped being tickled by my "secret"kknowledge that I was bringing a livestock animal to a place that normally doesn't allow dogs!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Axykatt said:


> I took Peggy Sue to the mountains once to frolic in the snow...
> 
> She stood up on her hind legs and screamed until I picked her up and put her back in her baby backpack. :laugh:


Sounds like she is definitely not the outdoorsy type! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------

